# Photoshop Creations



## GerryDavid (Dec 23, 2004)

Stealth Ships





http://www.pbase.com/image/37816106

Solar Orbit




http://www.pbase.com/image/37816107

Mask 1




http://www.pbase.com/image/37816108

Mask 2




http://www.pbase.com/image/37816109

No filters were used in these, just blending modes and channel work.


----------



## sarakay (Jan 13, 2005)

hey i like to do stuff like these too and make wallpapers.  cool.


----------

